# Revolution



## Stigma (29. Februar 2008)

Tag User

_dieser Beitrag richtet sich an die User die des öfteren hier sind und sich ein großes Grundwissen angeeignet haben. _

*Meine Idee ist folgende:*

Wie der Name schon sagt befinden wir uns bei tutorials.de. Warum gibt es keine Einleitung für die User, vor allem für die Neuanfänger, wo sie unterschiedliche Dinge nachlesen können.  
Damit meine ich warum vergeben wir nicht untereinender Themen und die Person muss einen umfangreichen Bericht über eine Bestimmte Komponente schreiben. Ein tutorial zur Bedienung einer JRadioButton, eines Layoutmanagers.... In den letzten zwei Tagen traten vermehrt diese Anfängerfragen auf. Auch ich habe ein Problem mit der Tabelle (möchte wenn ich daraufklicke eine extra Spalte dranhängen). 

Welche Vorteile sich daraus ergeben: 

 der Gesamteindruck von Tutorials.de steigert sich
 den Übrigen Usern kann effektiver geholfen werden
 zeit, Nerven, unnötige Wiederholungen spart man sich
 auf individuelle Probleme kann man näher eingehen

Was haltet ihr davon?
Ganz nach dem Motte: *"Miteinander statt Gegeneinander."*


----------



## TheJadix (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo Komm-juni-ti ! 

Wo Stigma recht hat, da hat er recht !

Das nennt sich hier Tutorials.de und zum Thema Java gibt es 11,
in Worten "ELF" Stück !

Wenn jetzt alle mit deutlich über 200 Beiträgen ( Da hab ich mich ja mal
Trickreich rausgemogelt  ) anstatt über Neulinge zu meckern mal ein
hübsches Einsteiger-Tutorial verfassen würden. Das hätte doch was !

Java hat doch was von Schule, überall Klassen ! 

In diesem Sinne

   Gruß JAdix


----------



## zeja (29. Februar 2008)

Ich hab nun mal brav eins geschrieben... mal sehen wann das freigegeben wird.


----------



## gora (1. März 2008)

Moinsen... 
Das hoert sich sehr sehr guut an. 
Ich bin dabei ... leider erst am naechstem Mittwoch .. aber hey!

Gruß 

Gora


----------



## zerix (1. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass das was ändern würde. Es gibt schon massenweise Einsteiger-Tutorials im Internet.
In diesem Buch wird sogar alles haarklein erklärt.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/

Das gibt es sogar als download-Version.
Es gibt hier sogar eine Liste von Links, wo man alles findet. Dort ist sogar ein Link zu diesem Buch.

Die meisten Probleme die hier auftreten, können durch ein Einsteiger-Tutorial nicht gelöst werden.
Bei den Fragen, die durch ein solches Tutorial gelöst werden können, stehen die Antworten auch in  diesem Buch. Man bekommt nur meistens die Antwort, wenn man jemanden auf sowas verweist: "Warum soll ich denn nachlesen, wenn ich hier fragen kann?"

Viele Themen können auch über die Forensuche gelöst werden und trotzdem werden die gleichen Fragen immer wieder gestellt. Man schaue nur mal wie oft erklärt wird, wie das mit Bildern in einem Jar-File funktioniert.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele (ich sage nicht alle) gar nicht erst suchen, sondern direkt hier die Frage stellen. Obwohl ihre Frage nach ein paar Minuten geklärt wäre, wenn sie das gleiche mal bei Google gesucht hätten.

Fazit:
Ich bin der Meinung, dass solche Einsteigertutorials nicht das geringste ändern würden. Da schon die Tutorials im Internet nicht genutzt werden.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## zeja (1. März 2008)

Mein Tutorial ist nun Online: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java-tutorials/306065-benutzung-der-java-dokumentation.html


----------



## Oliver Gierke (1. März 2008)

Hab das Tutorial nicht im Detail gelesen, aber die Art und Weise find ich sehr gut. Vor allem, weil es eine grundsätzliche Arbeitsweise vermittelt.

Bzgl. des "Im vorraus nicht Kümmerns und Lesens" von Fragestellern macht es meiner meinung nach Sinn halt einfach nur nochmal auf die gängigen Quellen (Insel, JavaDoc, Google) hinzuweisen und darauf hinzuweisen, wie Fragen richtig zu stellen sind.

Wenn man sich denjenigen zu sehr widmet, gewöhnen sie sich nie eine vernünftige Frageweise an.

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## TheJadix (1. März 2008)

Hallo 

@zeja, gelesen und für GUT befunden !

Ich fürchte nur das alle denen die autodidaktische Ader völlig fehlt, auch in Zukunft
sich lieber die Java-Welt erklären lassen von denen die sie schon bereist haben !

Gruß JAdix


----------



## Stigma (1. März 2008)

> Das nennt sich hier Tutorials.de und zum Thema Java gibt es 11,
> in Worten "ELF" Stück !



_Was wirklich es gibt elf, elf Tutorials zu Java. Ich muss sagen das ich noch keins gesehen haben. Ich habe wirklich noch nie etwas davon mitbekommen! Warum wohl? _

Ein Grund warum ich zu tutorials.de gekommen bin ist die Optik, diese hat mich angesprochen. Vom Inhalt her bin ich aber sehr unzufrieden. Meine nachfolgenden Sätze sind wohlüberlegt, sowie durchdacht.

Als Beispiel möchte ich gerne das Java-Forum mit in die Diskussionsrunde einbeziehen. Dieses Forum ist von der Aufmache, wesentlich schlichter und ein graus für meine schönen Augen. Dies ist der einzige negative Punkt der mir im direkten Vergleich zwischen dieser Seite (tt*) und dem Java-Forum einfällt.


tt könnte sich einige Elemente bei dem Java-Forum abschauen. Zum einen währen die sogenannten „Einsteiger-Tutorials“. Wie oft meckern wir über Beiträge die immer und immer wieder kommen. „Wie geht das….“,„Wie geht jenes…“,„Warum geht das nicht…“ u.s.w!
Wir schießen uns doch damit selbst ins Bein und das Bein ist ab, WARUM. Ganzeinfach, weil wir nicht die Probleme sehen und analysieren, und uns anhand der Ergebnisse eine Strategie ausdenken könnten. Ja ich weiß, diese Zeit die wir investieren ist unsere Freizeit. Auch ich unternehme sehr viel und bin Sportlich, aber ich lasse mir nicht die Laune durch die User verderben.  Heute (29.02.2008) hebe ich mir für einen neuen User ca. 3Stunden Zeitgenommen. Drei Stunden, die ich laufen oder schwimmen könnte (heute war gutes Wetter an der Ostsee). Ich half diesem User im Chat, und habe ihn einen Komplett Crashkurs in Java erteilt. Er hatte noch nie ein Java Programm geschrieben, ein totaler Anfänger. Erst habe ich ihm einen Editor empfohlen, mit Ihm gemeinsam das JDK sowie den JavaEditor installiert, die API, und de Docs, alles sind wir durch gegangen. Ich bin dafür das wir es den Usern einfache mache müssen. Desweiteren kann man sich dort ohne eine Anmeldung Hilfe holen. Man muss nicht angemeldet sein um einen Beitrag verfassen zu können.

1 März 08 
*Guten Morgen.*
Gestern Abend ist wegen Probleme beim Provider die Verbindung in Lübeck abgebrochen. Deshalb konnte ich den obigen Beitrag nicht ins Netz stellen. Wie ich sehe, haben sich genau die richtigen Leute der Runde angeschlossen. (Wo ist Tom?) Zum einen wollte ich dass dieser Beitrag provoziert, zum anderen wollte ich aber das sich regelmäßige User, Gedanken um die Thematik machen. 
Wie gesagt ich wurde von meinem Provider zwangsverurteilt eine Nacht darüber zu schlafen. Dies hat mit gut getan und ich habe meine zerstreuten Gedanken sortiert(mithilfe von Heapsort). Nun sehe ich meinen Beitrag mit ganz anderen Augen. Folgendes will ich damit sagen:

Ich bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das tutorials.de zwar den Namen Tutorial als Namen trägt, allerdings keine Tutorial-Plattform ist und nicht sein will. Es ist eine Plattform für Problembehandlungen die speziell Informatiker als Zielgruppe hat. Es gibt so viele gute und weniger gute Tutorils im Internet und allein die JavaInsel oder das, in meinen Augen noch bessere, Handbuch der Java Programmierung beantworten sehr viele Fragen. Sehr sehr viele Fragen die keine Fragen sein müssten. 

Suchen hat was mit Arbeit zutun, lesen ist aufwändig und Zeitraubend, verstehen dauert und selber anwenden braucht Kenntnisse. Natürlich machen es sich die User einfach und stellen die Frage ins Forum , dann warten Sie auf die Antwort. Ist doch schön, wie in der Schule! So stellen es sich viele vor: Einfach Abschreiben! Wer nicht bereit ist zu suchen oder sich zumindest anzusträngen der wird langfristig kein Erfolg haben. 

Ich möchte noch einmal auf den User zurückkommen, dem ich gestern half. Heute habe ich eine private Nachricht von ihm bekommen. Diese traf bei mir sehr spät nachts ein. Der User hat nachdem ich ihm im Chat drei Stunden geholfen habe sich selber hingesetzt und bis spät in die Nacht Programmiert und er hat mir sein Ergebnis zugesendet. Ich freue mich für ich und auch wenn er nicht alles verstanden hat was er da geschrieben hat, er hat ein Ergebnis und ist Motiviert. Darauf kommt es an. Dieser User hatte eine Frage, eine klitzekleine Frage ins Forum gestellt, die Antwort überforderte ihn und er gab auf. Ein Java-Neuling den wir fast verloren hätten. Bilder von seinem ersten selbstständigen Programm habe ich angehängt, damit ihr seht wozu er doch Inder Lage ist. Natürlich er ist ein Kind aber ich finde er hat das sehr gut gemacht. Seine erste GUI! (Console haben wir zusammengemacht).

Ich beantworte keine Java-Fragen mehr die Selbstverständlich und hunderte Mal im Internet stehen. Ich werde ab heute, wenn überhaupt, einen Link posten der zu der Lösung führt. Eine Art Schatzsuche soll es für den User werden. Er sucht und sucht und klickt auf meinem Link und findet die Antwort auf seine Frage., damit ist er zum Ziel gekommen und muss was draus machen. Die Sitzkiste muss er nun selber tragen. (damit meine ich er muss verstehen und einbinden.) 


* neue Abkürzung für tutorials.de

Links für Anfänger:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=9267
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5321


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2008)

Hallo,



> Ich bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das tutorials.de zwar den Namen Tutorial als Namen trägt, allerdings keine Tutorial-Plattform ist und nicht sein will.


Sorry, das ist kompletter Humbug!
Wir sind eine Platform für tutorials jedoch dreht sich die Welt bei uns nicht nur um Java. Wir versuchen ein sehr breies Spektrum an Lösungen anzubieten wodurch wir natürlich nicht in jedem Bereich 100% Abdeckung bieten können. Wenn du mal etwas über den Tellerrand blickst und siehst was wir sonst noch so alles anbieten wirst du vielleicht verstehen weshalb es hier vielleicht die ein oder andere Lücke gibt, aber das liegt ja in eurer Hand dies zu ändern.



> Es ist eine Plattform für Problembehandlungen die speziell Informatiker als Zielgruppe hat.


Informatiker ist mirein zu enger Begriff. Ich würde eher sagen, dass unsere Zielgruppe prinzipiell Leute sind die mit IT zu tun haben bzw. IT verwenden um ihre Aufgaben zu erledigen. Das kann mal ein Softwareentwickler, ein Administrator, ein Webmaster, ein Grafikdesigner oder auch ein ganz normaler Officeanwender sein.



> Es gibt so viele gute und weniger gute Tutorils im Internet und allein die JavaInsel oder das, in meinen Augen noch bessere, Handbuch der Java Programmierung beantworten sehr viele Fragen. Sehr sehr viele Fragen die keine Fragen sein müssten.
> Suchen hat was mit Arbeit zutun, lesen ist aufwändig und Zeitraubend, verstehen dauert und selber anwenden Braucht Kenntnisse. Natürlich machen es sich die User einfach und stellen die Frage ins Forum , dann warten Sie auf die Antwort. Ist doch schön, wie in der Schule! So stellen es sich viele vor: Einfach Abschreiben! Wer nichtbereit ist zu suchen oder sich zumindest anzusträngen der wird langfristig kein Erfolg haben.


Schön das du das mittlerweile auch mal eingesehen hast. Noch vor ein paar Monaten warst du genauso...



> Ich möchte noch einmal auf den User zurückkommen, dem ich gestern half. Heute habe ich eine private Nachricht von Ihm bekommen. Diese traf bei mir sehr spät nachts ein. Der User hat nachdem ich ihm im Chat drei Stunden geholfen habe sich selber hingesetzt und bis spät in die Nacht Programmiert und er hat mir sein Ergebnis zugesendet. Ich freue mich für ich und auch wenn er nicht alles verstanden hat was er da geschrieben hat, er hat ein Ergebnis und ist Motiviert. Darauf kommt es an. Dieser User hatte eine Frage, eine klitzekleine Frage ins Forum gestellt, die Antwort überforderte ihn und er gab auf. Ein Java-Neuling den wir fast verloren hätten. Bilder von seinem ersten selbstständigen Programm habe ich angehängt, damit ihr seht wozu er doch Inder Lage ist. Natürlich er ist ein Kind aber ich finde er hat das sehr gut gemacht.


Solche Aktionen hatte ich auch schon ca. 1000 mal. Früher als ich noch Zeit hatte hab ich jedem User gerne sehr detailliert geholfen, egal wie viel Zeit es mich kostete. Aber mittlerweile komme ich zeitlich nicht mehr dazu und ehrlich gesagt langweilt es mich auch wenn ich jemanden immer nur einfache Sachen erklären muss. Bei anspruchsvolleren Fragestellung geb ich gerne meinen Senf dazu aber die anderen Sachen find ich einfach nur öde.



> Ich beantworte keine Java Fragen mehr die Selbstverständlich und hunderte Mal im Internet stehen. Ich werde ab heute, wenn überhaupt, einen Link posten der zu der Lösung führt. Eine Art Schatzsuche soll es für den User werden. Er sucht und sucht und klickt auf meinem Link und findet die Antwort auf seine Frage.


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stigma (1. März 2008)

> Schön das du das mittlerweile auch mal eingesehen hast. Noch vor ein paar Monaten warst du genauso...


Thomas, ich weiß das du um einiges weiter bist als ich, beachte aber das ich erst drei Monate bei tt bin, und Java erst seit zwei Jahren kenne. Ich arbeite überwiegend mit der Sprache Assembler. Egal was ihr sagt, aber es gibt Bereiche in denen ausschließlich in Assembler programmiert wird. Da kann mir keiner etwas vormachen. (Glaubt mir). 

Ich bin der Meinung das ich für die Entwicklung meiner Kenntnisse mit einer Hochsprache gute Fortschritte mache. 



> Wenn du mal etwas über den Tellerrand blickst.....


Ich weiß und bleibe trotzdem bei meiner Meinung!



> Solche Aktionen hatte ich auch schon ca. 1000 mal. Früher als ich noch Zeit hatte hab ich jedem User gerne sehr detailliert geholfen, egal wie viel Zeit es mich kostete. Aber mittlerweile komme ich zeitlich nicht mehr dazu und ehrlich gesagt langweilt es mich auch wenn ich jemanden immer nur einfache Sachen erklären muss


Bei mir war es das erste und letzte mal, leider, zu aufwendig und zeitraubend. 

*Ich versuche nur etwa zu verbessern, anregungen zu geben.*


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2008)

Hallo,



> Meine Idee ist folgende:
> 
> Wie der Name schon sagt befinden wir uns bei tutorials.de. Warum gibt es keine Einleitung für die User, vor allem für die Neuanfänger, wo sie unterschiedliche Dinge nachlesen können.
> Damit meine ich warum vergeben wir nicht untereinender Themen und die Person muss einen umfangreichen Bericht über eine Bestimmte Komponente schreiben. Ein tutorial zur Bedienung einer JRadioButton, eines Layoutmanagers.... In den letzten zwei Tagen traten vermehrt diese Anfängerfragen auf. Auch ich habe ein Problem mit der Tabelle (möchte wenn ich daraufklicke eine extra Spalte dranhängen).


Ich denke, dass so ziemlich jeder dieser Punkte mit einem entsprechenden Link auf Java Insel / Javabuch / javadoc / sun's java foren erledigt werden kann.

----


> Thomas, ich weiß das du um einiges weiter bist als ich, beachte aber das ich erst drei Monate bei tt bin, und Java erst seit zwei Jahren kenne. Ich arbeite überwiegend mit der Sprache Assembler. Egal was ihr sagt, aber es gibt Bereiche in denen ausschließlich in Assembler programmiert wird. Da kann mir keiner etwas vormachen. (Glaubt mir).


Das hab ich damit nicht gemeint! Vielmehr meinte ich, dass du zum einen dich darüber aufregst das die Leute zu wenig in die Dokus schauen, zu wenig selber Suchen-jetzt wo du herausgefunden hast wie man sich selbst hilft - vorher warst du genauso. Aber das macht nichts, denn so geht es aber jedem Anfänger. Irgendwann kommt immer der Punkt wo man Anfängt die Thematik besser zu verstehen und man kann immer schneller immer komplexere Aufgaben lösen.



> Ich weiß und bleibe trotzdem bei meiner Meinung!


Gut, das ändert trotzdem nichts an den Tatsachen. Ich denke einfach Einsteiger tutorials gibts wie Sand am Meer, so das es hier ausreicht einen entsprechenden Link zu posten (Hier kann man auch auf die Linkliste verweisen). Ich konzentriere mich lieber auf anspruchsvollere Themen oder zeige wie man die zahlreichen Technologien im Java Umfeld unter einen Hut bringen kann und stelle dazu auch öfters mal das ein oder andere Framework vor.



> Wir schießen uns doch damit selbst ins Bein und das Bein ist ab, WARUM. Ganzeinfach, weil wir nicht die Probleme sehen und analysieren, und uns anhand der Ergebnisse eine Strategie ausdenken könnten. Ja ich weiß, diese Zeit die wir investieren ist unsere Freizeit. Auch ich unternehme sehr viel und bin Sportlich, aber ich lasse mir nicht die Laune durch die User verderben


Der Java Bereich ist mittlerweile der am stärksten besuchte spezialisierte Themenbereich bei uns - ich denke nicht, das wir so schlecht sind. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wir haben einige sehr kompetente Regulars mit denen man gemeinsam so ziemlich jedes noch so harte Java Problem knacken kann. Das macht uns aus - das macht uns Stark!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. März 2008)

Hallo,



> Das nennt sich hier Tutorials.de und zum Thema Java gibt es 11,
> in Worten "ELF" Stück !


Auch das ist nicht ganz richtig...
Die 11 tutorials sind nur die Spitze des Eisberges! Wir haben hier 100te von größeren Beiträgen die locker als Tutorial durchgehen könnten, aber leider nicht als solche gekennzeichnet wurden.

Beispiele gefällig?
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/268800-einfache-webservices-unter-java-6-mustang.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/305539-net-webservice-java-ansprechen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...-eclipse-rcp-view-mit-aspectj-und-spring.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/303535-spring-dynamic-modules-osgi-und-aspectj.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/275762-setter-eines-objektes-ueberwachen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...e-bei-mit-new-erzeugten-beans-mt-aspectj.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/231847-rmi-unter-java-5-a.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/232539-rmi.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/j2ee/...-client-auf-jboss-zum-laufen-zu-bekommen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/269599-rmi-als-eclipse-plug.html
und das ist nur ein seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr kleiner Auszug...


----------



## cyb3rdragon (4. März 2008)

Ich denke das das was fehlt eine kurze aber detailierte und nach Themen sortierte Auflistung von Tutorials oder Themen ist. Soviel man auch googelt und die Suche nutzt. Oft fallen einem einfach nicht die richtigen Suchbegriffe ein oder erst nachdem man schon fragen gestellt hat. 
Die Bereiche müssten dann auch etwas genauer getrennt werden. z.B. ist ein JTable zwar Swing, lässt sich aber kaum mit den Problemen mit einem JButton vergleichen. Wenn man dann den einzelnen Themen noch eine kleine Beschreibung spendiert damit man nicht immer erst das ganze Thema durchlesen muss bis man weis ob es einem vllt hilft oder nicht wäre schon eine ziemlich große Hilfe.


----------



## Stigma (4. März 2008)

Thomas, in einigen Dingen stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, genauso wie ich Sascha Schirra zustimme. Was mit bei dieser Seite fehlt ist etwas mehr Struktur. Warum wurden 100te gleiche Fragen minimal beantwortet. Mit minimal meine ich, es wurde immer das erklärt was der User fragte. Warum gibt es nicht Beiträge die sich um ein Themengebiet kümmern und alle Eigenschaften der Thematik vereint und mit Beispielcodes verdeutlichen?




> Viele Themen können auch über die Forensuche gelöst werden und trotzdem werden die gleichen Fragen immer wieder gestellt. Man schaue nur mal wie oft erklärt wird, wie das mit Bildern in einem Jar-File funktioniert.
> 
> Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele (ich sage nicht alle) gar nicht erst suchen, sondern direkt hier die Frage stellen. Obwohl ihre Frage nach ein paar Minuten geklärt wäre, wenn sie das gleiche mal bei Google gesucht hätten.


*Als ich das las, musste ich spontan ein ein Konto denken!* Was haltet Ihr von der Idee wenn ein User eine bestimmte anzahl von Münzen hat. User müssen sich, bei tt, anmelden und erhalten dadurch ein Startguthaben von 10 Münzen. Eine Frage zu stellen kostet 2 Münzen. Sollte man einem anderen User helfen bekommt man eine Münze von tt. Damit meine ich, sich den Problemen anderer anzunähen und am Beitrag teilzunehmen. Posten halt. Hilft man dem User so gut das dieser sich bedankt (User bedankt sich offiziell) dann bekommt man von tt zwei Münzen. 

Ist nur so ne Idee von mir! Bevor ich etwas im Forum frage überlege ich mir gut ob mir die zwei Münzen dies Wert sind. Für 1000 Münzen bekommt man dann von Terrashop ein Buch umsonst oder so. Prämien! Was meint Ihr wie sich das rumsprechen wird, mit seinem Wissen an Bücher zukommen ist doch von Vorteil. Ich habe die Idee nicht weiter verfolgt, da ich letztendlich nichts umsetzen kann. Bevor ich mir weiterer Gedanken darüber mache warte ich auf eure Resonanz. Wie gesagt die Idee mit der Bank ist starkt ausbaufähig, aber ich bin mir sicher mit einem guten Konzept und einer entsprechenden Umsetzung wird tt´s pupolarität steigen.

Hoffe Ihr habt alle den Sturm gut überstanden.


----------



## zerix (4. März 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das was bringen wird. 

Wie ich schon weiter oben sagte, wollen manche einfach nicht suchen und bevor sie sich dann in einem Forum anmelden, in dem sie was für ihre Fragen tun müssen, melden sie sich lieber in einem anderen Forum an.

Das wäre kontraproduktiv für ein Forum.

Man könnte auch denken, ok, so bleiben die "faulen" Leute aus dem Forum weg. Es gibt aber auch eventuell fleißige User, die sich aus diesem Grund nicht anmelden würden. Das wäre dann ein Problem. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## TheJadix (4. März 2008)

Hallo, hallo,

der Thread wird ja immer länger ... hätte ich nicht gedacht !

Die Konto-Idee klingt im ersten Moment so gut, funktioniert aber so garnicht !
Man hätte in kürze tausende inaktive Rookie-Nutzer die ihre 10 Taler "Begrüßungsgeld"
verpulvert haben und sich für die nächste Frage mit neuer Mail-Adresse unter neuem
Namen anmelden würden. Gibt ja wieder Taler ! 

Noch ein Vorschlag : ;-)

Mit einem Häckchen mit der Bezeichnung "aktiviere Renommee Filter" im Kontrollzentrum,
könnte man alle Themen von Usern herausfiltern, die selbst ein Renommee haben
welches um 10 Punkte kleiner ist als das eigene ! So könnten Power-User die von
Rooky-Fragen genervt sind diese ohne schlechtes Gewissen "übersehen" ! 

OK, war jetzt nicht ganz ernst gemeint !

Ich geh dann mal wieder Fragen beantworten !

Bis denne  

          The JAdix


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (5. März 2008)

Moin!
Die Idee mit den Münzen ist nicht neu. So ähnlich wird das auch im offiziellen Java Forum von Sun gehandhabt. Auch dort ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, das manche Leute einfach keine Lust haben, ein wenig Eigeninitiative zu zeigen. Von daher kann ich meinen Vorrednern zustimmmen, das auch dies hier nichts bringen würde..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## hammet (5. März 2008)

Dann authe ich mich mal als User, der bis jetzt (bis auf einmal glaub ich) nur Fragen gestellt hab.
Ich bin kompletter JAVA-Anfänger (arbeite mit JAVA seit letzten September) und hab, das meiste, was ich bis jetzt weiß, durch Java in 21 Tagen erfahren. Doch es steht eben nicht alles in solchen Tutorials, vor allem nicht spezifische Probleme. Sicher kann man irgendwo einen Ansatz dazu finden und mit viel Überlegung dann auch sein eigenen Problem lösen, doch oft kommt man eben nicht auf die Lösung. Was ist dann das erste was man bei google (nur als Beispiel ^^) eintippt? "Java Tutorial" Und dann landet man eben auf tutorials.de (ich kenne java-forum.org doch find ich es unübersichtlich und bin viel lieber hier unterwegs). 
Was ist denn der Sinn eines Forums? Ich denke doch der Informationsaustausch zwischen verschiedenen Usern. Wenn man jetzt allen Fragen zuvorkommen würde und sie in einem Tutorial beantworten würde, wäre das Forum ansich etwas überflüssig. Es würde auch eine statische HTML-Seite reichen auf der Text steht ohne, dass man darauf reagieren kann. Stellt man eine Frage (so ist es zumindest bei mir) hat man sich vorher selbst Gedanken gemacht und man kommt eben nicht auf die Lösung. Und selbst wenn man eine Lösung hat, erfährt man doch gern von anderen, wie sie dieses Problem lösen würden (man lernt nie aus!).
So ein Konto find ich ablosuten Humbug. Was bringt ein Forum wenn man beschnitten ist ragen zu stellen? Was bringen lieblose, dahin geklatschte, kopierte Antworten, weil die User einfach "Münzen" wollen? Ein Forum besteht aus Kommunikation und darin Punkte/münzen was auch imemr zu sammeln. Ich helfe gerne, wenn ich ein problem entdecke, wo ich helfen kann, doch bevor ich etws falsches sage bin ich lieber ruhig.

Sicher schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, doch sollen alle unter ihnen leiden? Lies dir einfach die Frage durch und entscheide für dich ob du antwortest oder nicht, das ist doch die Freiheit eines Forums oder etwa nicht? Ich weiß nicht, wie man dann von "ie"-fragen genervt sein kann? Es werden immer neue kommen die wenig wissen, und es werden immer welche kommen, die zum ersten mal in einem Forum unterwegs sind....


----------



## zerix (5. März 2008)

@hammet
Es ist ja nicht das Problem, dass Leute kommen, die wenig wissen und deshalb fragen. Was halt viele stört (mich auch) sind Leute, die null Eigeninitiative zeigen.
Was es auch öfter gibt ist, dass man User einen Tipp gibt, der es leichter macht ihre Probleme zu lösen. Wie zum Beispiel, nicht alles in eine Methode zu schreiben. Oder etwas in eine eigene Klasse zu schreiben. Dann stellen sie weiter Fragen und man sieht, dass sich am Code nichts ändert. Solchen User hilft man dann ungern oder gar nicht mehr. 

Meistens ist dann von denen die Reaktion, dass das hier ein s.c.h.e.i.ß Forum ist.


MFG

Sascha


----------



## Anime-Otaku (5. März 2008)

Ich finde schon, dass man in letzter Zeit vermehrt Java Grundlagen Fragen findet.

Es ist ja nicht verkehrt....ich meine jeder steht mal aufm Schlauch und braucht ein Tritt in die richtige Richtung. Oder jeder kennt nicht 100% der Java Grundlagen.

Aber bei vielen könnte man meinen, dass wir das gleich für sie programmieren sollen oder das sie nicht mal die Grundlagen von Java bzw. objekt orientiertem programmieren kennen.

Viele Fragen lassen sich auch durch ein wenig googeln einfach lösen. Wenn man denn eine Suchmaschine bedienen kann^^

Wie gesagt, dass ist *meine Meinung* dazu


----------



## cyb3rdragon (5. März 2008)

Eine Idee wäre, das Leute die mehrmals dumme Fragen stellen die google sofort gelöst hätte eine art Abmahnung oder Strafe bekommen und nach 3 Abmahnungen in kurzer Zeit nen Monat keine Fragen mehr stellen können. Dadurch wären user für die die frage-möglichkeit wirklich angebraht ist nicht beschnitten und die faulen lernen zu suchen oder suchen sich ein anderes Forum.


----------



## procurve (5. März 2008)

ich verstehe echt nicht, wieso unbedingt ein Kontroll- oder Überwachungsmechanismus eingebaut werden muss.

Meiner Meinung nach regelt sich das doch von selbst. Wenn ich Fragen lese, die man mit einem link auf die Java-Insel oder die API o.ä. beantworten kann, wird der Link kurz gepostet und die Sache ist *für mich* dann erledigt. Wenn der user damit nicht zurecht kommt, weil er sich damit nicht beschäftigt oder die Lösung auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert haben will, dann ist das nicht mehr mein Problem.

Meint der User dann, dass dieses Forum schlecht sei, soll er doch der Meinung sein. Ein beratungsresistenter User weniger.

Wenn jemand aber Lust dazu hat, diesem User eine Lösung auszuarbeiten oder ihn an der Hand zu nehmen und durch das JAVA-Land zu führen, ist das doch auch möglich.

Ich sehe daher keine Notwendigkeit von irgendwelchen Kontrollmechanismen, Belohnungssystemen, Bestrafungen, etc.

Was aber durchaus sinnvoll wäre, wäre eine Erweiterung der bestehenden Tutorial-Sammlung. Eventuell ein Tutorial-Wettbewerb? Oder andere "Goodies" für ein geschriebenes Tutorial?


----------



## hammet (5. März 2008)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> @hammet
> Es ist ja nicht das Problem, dass Leute kommen, die wenig wissen und deshalb fragen. Was halt viele stört (mich auch) sind Leute, die null Eigeninitiative zeigen.
> Was es auch öfter gibt ist, dass man User einen Tipp gibt, der es leichter macht ihre Probleme zu lösen. Wie zum Beispiel, nicht alles in eine Methode zu schreiben. Oder etwas in eine eigene Klasse zu schreiben. Dann stellen sie weiter Fragen und man sieht, dass sich am Code nichts ändert. Solchen User hilft man dann ungern oder gar nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Da hast du ja schon recht. Nur ist sind das eben die schwarzen Schafe, die ich erwähnt habe. Zudem ist Eigeninitative subjektiv...Tipps sind löblich, doch kenn ich die Situation wenn man mal auf dem Schlauch steht. Wie oft hatte ich schon das Problem, dass etwas absolut nicht ging, dann kam jemand vorbei und sagte mir "diese Zeile is blöd benutz lieber das und das" und schwups ging es. Es war am Ende so einfach, dass es mir schon peinlich war. Aber so ist das eben manchmal.
Wenn ich eine Frage stelle und bekomme einen Link vorgesetzt find ich das nicht so "berauschend". Egal was in dem Link steht (er kann ja durchaus hilfreich sein). Damit meine ich Beiträge in denne nichts weiter steht außer ein Link. Ich habe imer gern noch etwas Text dazu, auch wenn es nur "Hier findest du das, was du suchst (auf Seite xy)" (eben das Persönliche  ) . Gut das ist natürlich auch subjektiv und hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, sorry 

Es gibt immer wieder unbelehrbare, doch sollte man deswegen wirklich alle bestrafen bzw. eingrenzen? Finde ich nicht.

@cyb3rdragon

Die Idee an sich ist ja ganz ok, doch fällt hier wieder die Subjektivität zu schnell ins Gewicht. Wer soll denn entscheiden ob eine Frage schnell hätte mit google geklärt werden können?


Ich stimme im Großen und Gnazen procurve zu, er hat das schon ganz gut ausgedrückt


----------



## shutdown (5. März 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal was dazu sagen.

Ich würde mich nicht als Java-Neuling bezeichnen. 
->Ich hatte das 2 Semester im Studium und arbeite seit etwa 2 einhalb Jahren damit.
Ich würde mich nicht als Java-Profi bezeichnen. 
->Ich arbeite teilweise beruflich damit, ansonsten privat. 

Es gibt viele Bereiche, die sich beim Erstellen einer Anwendung immer wieder wiederholen, und von Zeit zu Zeit kommt dann was neues dazu.

Und wenn was neues dazu kommt, dann ist mein erster Schritt Google.
Wenn ich da was finde, was funktioniert - schön. Aber leider funktionieren diese Super-Tutorials und vorgestellten Klassen meistens nicht (ein Super-Beispiel dafür ist das Problem JTreeTable - da hat nicht ein einziges Tutorial so funktioniert, wie es beschrieben war. Hab den Code 1:1 kopiert - es funktioniert nicht. 
Ich bin dann durch aufwendiges Vergleichen und ein bisschen auch durch Zufall auf eine tatsächlich funktionierende Lösung gekommen - für meine Anwendung, ob sich das als Tutorial eignen würde, würde ich jetzt noch nicht mal behaupten).

Darum, mein Punkt 1:
Tutorials gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Aber wenn es um Spezialthemen geht, kann man froh sein, wenn man überhaupt eines findet, dass funktioniert.


Nach Google ist - wenn nicht schon vorher über die Eclipse-Einbindung der Api geschehen -  der nächste Schritt die komplette Java Api.
Also ich find die JavaApi super. Aber für einen Anfänger ist die vollkommen ungeeignet.

Dann hätten wir da noch JavaInsel und Handbuch JavaProgrammierung - die Standard-Werke.
Ich hab mir die JavaInsel in einer Woche durchgelesen und dabei viel neues interessantes und Lehrreiches entdeckt.
Aber hilft das einem Anfänger, der doch nur mal was schreiben will?


Darum, mein Punkt 2:
Ein Anfänger hat viele Fragen. Ein Buch beantwortet nun mal keine Fragen. Auch ein Tutorial nicht.
Ein Buch und ein Tutorial ist wie in der Kirche - es predigt jemand, der hoffentlich noch was davon versteht, was er da labert.
Fragen werden in der Beichte gestellt.


Und dass bemängelt wird, dass Anfänger alles in die main-Methode schreiben:
Mal ehrlich, tun wir das nicht alle
Wenn ich einen Algorithmus oder einfach ein Problem ausprobieren und testen möchte, ist es mir doch vollkommen egal, ob das schön ist oder nicht.
Es geht ja nur darum, auf die schnelle was zu lernen.

Sicherlich, wenn's komplexer wird, geht man dann automatisch zu mehreren Methoden und dann Klassen über. 
Aber wirklich auf Wartbarkeit, Wiederverwendbarkeit und auch Sicherheit schaut man doch wirklich erst, wenn das Grundproblem mal gelöst ist.

Was nützt mir eine wartbare, wiederverwendbare und sichere Applikation, die nicht funktioniert?


Darum, mein Punkt 3:
Seid nicht so streng mit den Leuten.


----------



## zerix (5. März 2008)

@shutdown

Wenn man was probieren möchte, ist das ja in Ordnung. Ich hab allerdings auch schon manchen geholfen, da war das das fertige Programm. Einen hab ich da ganz besonders in Erinnerung. Ich hab ihm eine Menge Tipps gegeben wie er was leicher lösen kann. Meiner_Einer hat ihm viele Tipps gegeben, die ihm  alles erleichtern würde. Er hat nichts davon umgesetzt. 
Das war das was ich meinte. Das hat da nichts mit Streng sein zu tun.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Stigma (5. März 2008)

Ich finde das alles so interessant was ihr da schreibt. Am liebsten würde ich auf jeden Beitrag antworten. Dies schaffe ich heute leider nicht, aber ich muss sagen das ihr alle recht habt. Eine baumartige Strukturierung, die alle Java Elemente beinhaltet wäre doch toll. 


```
Java
  |
  ----- Datenbanken 
  ----- Applets
  ----- Applikationen
                |
                ----- AWT
                ----- SWT
                ----- Swing
                         |
                         ----- JLabel
                         ----- JPanel
                         ----- JButton
                                   |
                                   ----- Wie zeige ich einen Button an?
                                   ----- Wie bekommt ein Button ein Bild?
                                   ----- Wie reagiert der Button auf den Benutzer?
                                   ----- ...
    ...
```

Das schöne an der Sache ist das man schnell zum gewünschten Ziel kommt. Die Kinder oder Äste auch genant wären Beiträge von Usern. Diese müsste man nicht mehr schreiben und einen Beispielcode gibt es in den meisten Fällen. Wer nun an die API denkt , denkt nicht falsch, den dies wäre dann eine Java-API auf deutsch die von User für User gemacht worden ist. Diese einfache Struktur würde sehr viel bringen. (Es dürfte keine doppelten Beitragsthemen geben)

Ich bin der Meinung das egal wie viele tutorials, oder Codeteile es im Internet geben wird, es immer Menschen gibt die Fragen stellen werden. Die Probleme werden uns nie ausgehen, und Plattformen wie tutorials.de würden weiterhin den Usern helfen. Mit solch einer Idee würde man schnell am *Flash-Forum* vorbeifahren und diesen für lange Zet überholen.

Mittlerweile ist es so, dass wenn ich etwas suche immer das Wort tutorials.de mit eingebe! Dies steigert meine Erfolgschancen auf 98%.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. März 2008)

Hallo,


> Ich bin der Meinung das egal wie viele tutorials, oder Codeteile es im Internet geben wird, es immer Menschen gibt die Fragen stellen werden. Die Probleme werden uns nie ausgehen, und Plattformen wie tutorials.de würden weiterhin den Usern helfen. Mit solch einer Idee würde man schnell am C-Forum vorbeifahren und diesen für lange Zet überholen.



... das klappt so auch schon ganz gut ;-)
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/304872-java-schlaegt-c-c-und-net.html

Aktuell:
C/C++: 54.250
.Net:  31.963
Java:  55.026

Gruß Tom


----------



## shutdown (5. März 2008)

@stigma

In einer solchen Struktur findet sich kein Mensch zurecht - erst recht kein Anfänger.
Bei so vielen Unterteilungen wirst du wahrscheinlich schon auf Kategorien-Ebene mehr Einträge finden, als auf eine Seite passen.

Und dass es nur einen Eintrag pro Frage geben darf, geht auch an der Realität vorbei.

Hast du schon mal eine Frage allumfassend beantwortet?
Nur mal ein Beispiel:
Wie zeige ich einen Button an?
-> linksbündig oder rechtsbündig?
-> im JPanel oder im Reiter einer JScrollpane?
-> mit Bild oder ohne? (hier ist schon deine Frage 2 enthalten)
-> hart codiert oder mit Auslesen aus Textdatei? (hm wäre das nicht wieder ein eigener Thread für das Thema File)


----------



## Oliver Gierke (6. März 2008)

Passend zum Thema hier mal ein Beispiel warum ich es in Zukunft unterlassen werde auf bestimmte Fragen zu antworten:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/306557-java-6-und-tomcat-6-a.html

Völlig unzureichende Fragestellung. Und bei Rückfragen nach der IDE, Tools, Fehlermeldungen dann die Antwort, das sei doch egal. Nenee, sorry...


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Um nochmal auf das Thema mit den "lästigen" Fragen zu kommen.
Sagen wir mal, alle hier im Thread beschließen, nur noch auf anspruchsvolle Fragen einzugehen. Inzwischen, sind die User die uns genervt haben auch etwas schlauer und beantworten gerne Fragen, der neuen (noch faule) User.
Die ehemals uns nervenden User wird das mit der Zeit stören und sie führen auch eine solche Diskussion und beschließen, nicht mehr auf standard Fragen zu antworten.
Usw... Ich denke das ist ein ewiger Kreislauf.

Aber zurück zum jetzt: Ich weiß nicht mehr wer das gepostet hat, aber inzwischen denk ich auch: "Ich muss gar nicht zwingend antworten".


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2008)

Hallo,

na ja, gar nicht mehr auf irgendwelche Anfänger Fragen zu antworten find ich ein wenig ungeschickt da man sich so den potentiellen "Nachwuchs" verschreckt und läst uns hier ziemlich Arogant und Elitär wirken... das wollen wir doch nicht, oder?

Ich antworte auch auf entsprechend formulierte Anfängerfragen, mal mehr mal weniger detailliert - je nach Lust und Laune.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Sollte ja auch nicht heißen, dass ich gar nicht mehr antworte. Eben nur, wie du schon gesagt hast, nach Laune.


----------



## procurve (6. März 2008)

Wenn jeder die Fragen beantwortet, die seinem "Niveau" entsprechen und dazu ab und zu nach Lust und Laune auch Fragen zu einfacheren Themen beantwortet, dann ist das doch genau richtig.


----------



## Stigma (6. März 2008)

> Inzwischen, sind die User die uns genervt haben auch etwas schlauer und beantworten gerne Fragen, der neuen (noch faule) User.


*Ich schmeiß mich weg. *

Was mich stört ist das die User ihre beantworteten Fragen nicht als diese kennzeichnen! Wenn man die Antwort gibt und ein Admin das sieht, hoffe ich jedes mal das er diese so für den User kennzeichnet.


----------

